# Leeroy's Lizard Lounge, Warrington



## CrestieGeckoGirl (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi Guys,
Has anyone been here? :hmm:


----------



## ReptileWoman (Dec 28, 2011)

yes...

Although i personally prefer to go to warrington pets and exotics by warrington hospital... cleanest and friendliest reptile shop ive ever been in. really knowledgeable staff and always have time for you.

i board my reptiles there and i have never yet had a bad experience with them nor do i know anyone who has.


----------



## CrestieGeckoGirl (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for this. I've been to Warrington Pets & Exoctics too.

I will definitely be popping into Leeroy's for a peek this weekend. Thank you : victory:


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

I've been before and I couldn't recommend it more, not the largest place you an go but very well presented with a fantastic selection of livestock including DWA! And leeroy himself is probably the single friendliest shop keeper I've ever met! Deffo worth a look in my book! infact they get a trophy for being awesome ...:no1:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Just bought some frozen food there tonight. It's my local, IMO better than Warrington pets.

Top shop, nice guys too. All reps nice and clean, really helpful.


----------



## Llamekuf (Jul 8, 2011)

Leeroy's is fantastic!
I travel a long way to go there and it is always worth the trip...
Just got a Barons Racer and she was not only good value, but is one of the best looked after snakes I have ever bought from a pet shop. Leeroy had had her for nearly 2 years and she is friendly and obviously handled on a regular basis....
The staff are great the shop is full of stuff animals and dry goods...
:no1:
Warrington pets: Wouldn't go there personally, personal bad experiences....


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

I've been to Warrington Pets and Exotics, but never been to Leeroy's. I keep meaning to go there though. 

Hopefully I'll get round to it when I'm back home for the weekend next


----------



## shane 08 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Leeroys*

Leeroys is a very good shop lots to look at and the coati is the best little critter around never seen 1 in a shop before and they have ringtails aswell,,Staff are very friendly and no there stuff and showed me and my friend alsorts was very happy with buy. I then went to Warrington pets dint think to much off it tbh


----------



## cagnaj96 (Nov 6, 2010)

Ive been to both warrington pets and exotics and leeroys never had problems with any but if you live close to northwich take a look at repti realm on church road


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

shane 08 said:


> Leeroys is a very good shop lots to look at and the *coati is the best little critter* around never seen 1 in a shop before and they have ringtails aswell,,Staff are very friendly and no there stuff and showed me and my friend alsorts was very happy with buy. I then went to Warrington pets dint think to much off it tbh


I worked with the Coatis at uni today. Amazing little animals!


----------



## CrestieGeckoGirl (Jan 5, 2012)

Went to Leeroy's zoo..


I popped into Repti Realm on the way back too, don't know what that was all all about.:gasp:

A couple of very small Exo Terras on 2 shelves that are about to give way, the most bowed shelves I have ever seen- their worth a look :lol2:!

Their were more young children and babies (in the staff section, behind a short curtain) in there than reptiles, he fact I am sure the majority of us have more reptiles in our homes than this bizarre place.

Couple of baby car seats spread out around the shop too, I thought maybe buy a car seat and get a free repti, but their wouldn't be enough reptiles.

Almost like someone has put their start up collection of reptiles in there and as an after thought put a bell on the door and called it a shop. 

Only feeding back on what we saw. I just didn't get it. :hmm:
Gutted, it's a decent size shop & a cool name.


----------



## ReptileWoman (Dec 28, 2011)

CrestieGeckoGirl said:


> Went to Leeroy's zoo..
> 
> Their were more young children and babies (in the staff section, behind a short curtain) in there than reptiles, he fact I am sure the majority of us have more reptiles in our homes than this bizarre place.
> 
> ...


----------

